# My baby's 2nd litter?



## FakeYourDeath (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay, so my cat is going on 3 years old and she's having her 2nd litter. When she was pregnant the first time I lived with my dad and he has been raising cats for nearly 20 years so he's an expert. Now he's not around us anymore, so I don't know nearly as much about taking care of her during her pregnancy. I keep her 3 times a day, and she has water available when she needs it. I've set up a cloths basket with some toilets in it for her to get used to since that is where we plan to keep her while she's in labor and where we plan to keep the kittens once they're born. I have her food and water set up in a room with the basket separate from the rest or the house and my Pomeranian. Is there anything I have missed on preparing for her birthing?
Also, Jan 26th I left my house and when to a friends for roughly 5 days. When I came home I realized she was pregnant cause she was showing alot. We know the early Jan she got out of the house and we gone for a few days, but we don't know much other then that. My question is when could she be due? For the past week she's been laying down alot, and she started sleeping on my bed all day. Mind you since her first litter died she hasn't had much to do with ANYONE. How long could she have left? Right now she looks like she's going to explode. What are some signs she'll give me a few days or hours before delivery?
I know last time she was very very vocal when she was talking around the house. Is that a sign or is my cat just talkative?


----------



## JCBJLT (Feb 23, 2009)

I bet your cat is due when mine is!!!!!!!
Here is a GREAT timeline..
http://www.ukocicats.org.uk/Feline%20Pregnancy.htm


This site shows how you think they are coming and then add two weeks......
http://forum.horsetopia.com/cats/95119- ... g-2-a.html
Look at all the mama cat photos...she is HUGE>>>>


----------



## FakeYourDeath (Feb 22, 2009)

Well to update, Miss Fergie is actively in labor. My older sister and I are helping her as much as possible (she's stopped contracting for the most part. She's still have small ones). I'm proud to annouce she's so far a mother of 4 with 2 more on the way. But I must go she's started up again.
I'll post pics of the babys soon.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats to Miss Fergie!


----------

